# GHRP-6 with GH



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have 15mg of ghrp-6 and want to run this with gh. Have been on growth for 6 months, anyone run these two together, and what were the results like?


----------



## SoCo4Fun (Aug 15, 2008)

How are you timing the GH shots? How much GH are you taking?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have not run GHRP yet mate i do know a few that have i will ask them how they found it..


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

SoCo4Fun said:


> How are you timing the GH shots? How much GH are you taking?


10iu eod, 5iu am and the rest post w/out, there is alot of info out there on ghrp-6 but not much feedback on peoples experiences on the peptide, which is surprising considering its been around for a couple of years


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

onced mixed how do you keep the ghrp-6,refrigerated or not? or doesent it matter??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unmixed GHRP should be frozen mixed it should be kept in the fridge

i have now used these two together and seeing as GHRP releases a pulse of GH it is best to use GHRP on the days you are not using the GH


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

so if my source has it and its not frozen does it mean it will be no good?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

depends on how long he has had it


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a quick question..

unmixed it can be kept in freezer...

mixed Fridge - how long can it be kept in fridge for I am looking at getting 5mg GHRP6

to get the correct dosages say 100mcg (is 100mcg = 1iu) how much water will I need to put in vial I don't know how much water the vial will hold...

Any help would be much appreciated....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if you mix 250iu of back water each 5iu will be 100mcg.

it can be kept in the fridge for a good few weeks i believe


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

cheers Hilly I am definitely considering this also the price is real good...


----------

